
Configuration language (DSL) to assemble visualizations - rodionos
http://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/2ef08f32
======
wcrichton
Declarative data visualization is an active area of research, and there's a
lot of cool projects in this space. Take a look at Vega-Lite [0] and Voyager
[1].

[0] [https://vega.github.io/vega-lite/](https://vega.github.io/vega-lite/)

[1] [https://vega.github.io/voyager/](https://vega.github.io/voyager/)

~~~
jamessb
Work on grammars for graphics go back to Leland Wilkinson [1]; Tableau's VizQL
and Hadley Wickham's ggplot2 library for R are other notable examples [2].

[1]:
[https://www.cs.uic.edu/~wilkinson/TheGrammarOfGraphics/GOG.h...](https://www.cs.uic.edu/~wilkinson/TheGrammarOfGraphics/GOG.html)

[2]: [http://ggplot2.org/](http://ggplot2.org/)

------
noelwelsh
I like the general idea, but when I look at this implementation is seems like
it lacks basic facilities for abstraction. E.g. naming values. This reminds me
of CSS, which similarly suffers from such a lack of abstraction and is slowly
gaining such features. Cf Less, Sass, and other CSS preprocessors which
provide more facilities for abstraction.

------
detaro
Doesn't work for me, console shows CORS errors. Anybody else see the same?

~~~
rodionos
Does https url work for you on the same browser?

[https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/2ef08f32](https://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/2ef08f32)

We've seen this error on the plain-text url but couldn't pinpoint the exact
reason.

~~~
detaro
Yes, that works, and looks quite impressive!

EDIT: The issue seems to be the links to css and js for from
maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com. If I change those in the HTTP version to HTTPS urls
it works.

